

San Francisco to Get Bike-Sharing Pilot Program in 2009 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/san-francisco-bike-sharing-pilot-program-2009.php

======
tjic
Bike sharing programs have failed dozens, if not hundreds of times already.

People don't respect property unless they own it.

This will be another boondoggle (with government dollars) like all the other
bike sharing programs to date.

------
jdowdell
This is great! Do we get to throw things at Supervisors if they're using a
limo now?

